# Vormieter hat sein i-net nicht abgemeldet - kann mir da was passieren?



## Nonac (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wusste nicht recht, wo die Frage reinpasst. Hab sie deshalb hier unter "Allgemeines" gestellt:

Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten eine neue Wohnung, und bekomme sporadisch Briefe, die an meinen Vormieter adressiert sind, aber halt an meine Adresse, da das ja jetzt eben meine ist.

Jedes Monat landet da auch ein Brief von UPC (Österreichischer Telekabel und i-net Anbieter) bei mir im Postkasten. Der neugierde nach hab ich die letzten beiden geöffnet, und siehe da - es ist eine Rechnung für sein Telefon/i-net/TV- Paket, dass er anscheinend abgeschlossen hat, und wie es scheint, nicht abgemeldet hat, bevor er auszog.

Ich selbst hab in meiner Wohnung keinen TV/i-net/ oder Telefonvertrag abgeschlossen, und nutze auch das seine nicht, das ja möglicherweise noch funktionieren würde.

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann das irgendwie am Ende dann mein Schaden werden? Z.B. wenn die auf die Idee kommen bei mir in der Wohnung zu Pfänden, weil niemand diese Rechnungen bezahlt?

Meine Meinung ist, dass mir sicher nichts passieren kann, da der Vertrag ja Zwischen UPC und meinem Vormieter zustandegekommen ist, und, wie ich hoffe, nicht einfach auf den Nachmieter übertragen wird wenn der auszieht.


Aber nachdem ich eine rechtliche Wildsau (im Sinne von meinem Durchblick durch das Rechtssystem) bin, wär mir die Meinung, von Leuten, die sich da auskennen viel wert. Wie seht ihr das?


Meistens habe ich die Briefe mit dem Zusatz "Person verzogen" oder "Person hier nicht mehr Wohnhaft" und "zurück an den Absender" wieder aufgegeben. Ich hab auch schon an UPC eine Mail geschickt, dass ich wünsche, dass sie mir keine Briefe mehr schicken, die nicht an mich adressiert sind - haben nicht reagiert, und die Briefe kommen weiter.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Depp einfach garnix abgemeldet hat. Weder seine Anschlüsse, noch den Wohnsitz allgemein. Wundert mich zwar, dass zweiteres nicht automatisch geht, wenn ich meinen Wohnsitz hier anmelde.

Jo und ich bin wie gesagt aus Österreich - falls hier andere Gesetze gelten.


Danke vielmals!


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vormieter hat sein i-net nicht abgemeldet - kann mir da was passieren?*



Nonac schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Kann das irgendwie am Ende dann mein Schaden werden? Z.B. wenn die auf die Idee kommen bei mir in der Wohnung zu Pfänden, weil niemand diese Rechnungen bezahlt?



Gepfändet wird nicht "gegen eine Wohnung", sondern "gegen eine Person". Da Du nicht dieselbe Person wie Dein Vormieter bist, besteht logischerweise auch kein Anspruch gegen Dich. Wenn Du lediglich dieselbe Wohnung bewohnst wie der dort nicht mehr wohnhafte Vormieter, ist das für Dich unerheblich. Wenn gegen Dich kein Anspruch besteht, kann auch nicht bei Dir gepfändet werden. Es ist auch nicht Deine Aufgabe, Dich um diesen Anspruch zu kümmern. Mahnungen an Deinen Vormieter solltest Du zurückschicken mit Vermerk: "(unbekannt) verzogen". Die sollen sich dann drum kümmern, ihren Vertragspartner ausfindig zu machen. Du selbst hast weder einen Vertrag mit Deinem Vormieter noch mit dem Provider (jedenfalls nicht "automatisch", nur weil Du da eingezogen bist).


----------



## Nonac (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vormieter hat sein i-net nicht abgemeldet - kann mir da was passieren?*

Ok, danke vielmals für deine Antwort .

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass das so ist. Aber wollt wie gesagt noch eine fachliche Meinung einholen.

Dann bin ich beruhigt. Danke nochmal!


----------

